
Nginx resolver vulnerabilities allow cache poisoning attack - chatmasta
http://blog.zorinaq.com/nginx-resolver-vulns/
======
shadowcodex
So basically turning on Nginx resolver means people can send your traffic to
wherever they want? With this poisoning attack?

